# JtP flies past 31,000 without stopping...



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done JtP, 31,000 is a LOT of writing :grin:

:4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John and well done!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:4-clap:WTG JtP...... that's a bunch of posts!!:4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done John .. :4-cheers:

your cat must have picked up some typing tips :laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement, keep up the good work you do!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow . . .


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


Done_Fishin said:


> Well done John .. :4-cheers:
> 
> your cat must have picked up some typing tips :laugh:


Unfortunately, my cat disappeared a couple of months ago and I've not seen him since.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the moggy, John...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Donald. I'd be happier if I knew what had happened to him.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

maybe it found a new owner that didn't make it spend most of its time on a computer ... just to get a plate of whiskers ..

I know what you mean though John .. we had a pregnant silver grey cat that disappeared about the same time as an old lady (lived a few houses up the road) broke her hip. She was way into her 90's, although pretty active for her age, and was moved "temporarily" into a nursing home. I often suspect that the cat may have "moved in" to her place to have the kittens only to be locked in permanently. The old lady passed away sadly over a year later without us ever having been able to gain access to her apartment. 
Another of our cats (the above cats Mother) used to come and go all the time until one day she suddenly disappeared too. I suspect that she may have just travelled too far and being "free", may just have found another home.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, John

Awesome work !


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats JTP on your new milestone :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats John on the 31k I'm sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John! That's sad news hearing about your cat.:sad:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 
I've now got half a dog. I bought Tracey a Staffordshire Bull Terrier for Christmas. The camera on my phone has packed up but when I can get a pic I'll post it here.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done John. That`s some target!

I too am sorry to hear about your cat and hope that the puppy can help to console you.

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Elaine.


----------

